# ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [dffc9dec] 'on'

## Huwawa

After I boot up, I get this message repeated a bunch of times:

```
ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [dffc9dec] 'on'
```

Any ideas? What files should I post?

my emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 26 Dec 2007 08:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/openjms/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ ftp://ftp.ndlug.nd.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wwc.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org "

LINGUAS="en he ja"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib ace acl acpi addbookmarks aim alsa amarok amazon amr amrnb amuled arts artworkextra asf async audacious avahi bash-completion berkdb bidi binary-drivers bitmap-fonts bittorrent bl blender-game bluetooth bonjour bookmarks branding buttons bzip2 cairo canna ccache cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cjk clamav cli connectionstatus cpudetection cracklib crypt cups cursors daap daemon dbus debug dga dia directfb doc dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dynamicplugin eds encode examples expat fam fbcon ffmpeg finger flac fluidsynth foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gcl gd gdbm ggi gif gimp gimpprint gmail gnome gnutella gnutls gopher gphoto2 gpm gps gs gsm gtalk gtk gtkhtml gzip hal hfs history howl-compat html iconv icq idea ident ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib inkjar ipod iptv ipv6 irc irda isdnlog jabber jack javascript jfs jikes jms jmx joystick jpeg kde kdepim kdm kerberos keyring kqemu ladspa lash lcms libcaca libnotify lirc live lua mad md5sum midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng mono mp3 mp4 mtp mudflap musepack music musicbrainz mysql ncurses neXt net nethack netmeeting network network-cron networking new-interface new-login nextaw njb nls nntp nodrm nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pda pdf perl php plotutils png posix postscript ppds pppd prelude psyco pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support quicktime rar rdesktop react readline real reflection reiserfs remix roundrobin rss rsync rtc ruby scim sdl sdlaudio session slp smp sms snortsam source speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svga tagwriting tcpd tetex tga theora threads thunderbird tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vidix visualization voice vorbis webdav win32codecs wireshark wma wmf x264 x86 xanim xattr xfce xfs xine xiph xml xorg xplanet xscreensaver xv xvid yahoo zeroconf zip zlib zoran" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en he ja" LIRC_DEVICES="mceusb mceusb2" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Huwawa

I have searched extensively, and have found nothing.  Any ideas?

----------

## ChianasGeek

I'd like to know what to do too; from Googling I've gathered that the solution for older kernels doesn't work any more. Anyone have this happening too?

```

Apr 30 14:18:45 rivermoon ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [df80ff18] 'on'

```

```

rivermoon ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 2100.104

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4203.15

clflush size    : 32

power management: ts

```

```

rivermoon ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc30 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.26-gentoo-r4-rivermoon i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4-rivermoon-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_3000+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 28 Apr 2009 15:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="ccache collision-protect distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_US en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac accessibility acpi alsa audiofile bash-completion berkdb bidi branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cjk clamav cli cracklib crypt css cups curl curlwrappers dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif expat fam ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig fortran gd gdbm geoip gif gimp glut gmp gpm graphviz gstreamer hal hddtemp iconv idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jbig jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors lzo mad matroska midi mikmod mmap mmx mng mp3 mpeg mpi mplayer mudflap musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png posix ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime raw rdesktop readline reflection rss sasl sdl seamonkey session sharedmem slang sndfile speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse ssl startup-notification svg sysfs syslog sysvipc taglib tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xcomposite xface xine xml xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa v4l"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

It apparently isn't inimical - it's been happening on the PC concerned since install last March, but I'm investigating now as there's been a couple of possibly overheat-caused quirks recently.

----------

## qpaz23

got the same problem on a Foxconn G31MX moterboard with Intel Dual Core E5200. well i guess its a bios bug and a update might be fix that

	Manufacturer: Foxconn

	Product Name: G31MVP

	Version: FAB:1.0

	Serial Number: UY30908050653

will prove that on the weedend

greetz

----------

## qpaz23

in the bios options try to disable cpu warning and shutdown temp., workz4me

greetz

----------

